# "Speak"?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all 

I've been working on teaching Hex to "speak" (bark on command) he sort of has the hang of it but instead of a proper bark I generally get a squeal or scream/yowl from him. I have been rewarding him for any noises just so he got the hang of what I want from him.
Am I doing the wrong thing by rewarding for the "wrong" sound or am I being impatient and the "proper" bark will eventually happen when the exercise becomes more established?
( He's a very screechy dog, he will howl/squeal when he's excited or when he doesn't get his way :crazy: )
Thanks


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How are you asking him to speak? The word is squeaky to begin with. If you are using a high-pitched voice, he will mimic you.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I use a very high pitched "speak" command - and a soft toy beaver in lederhosen that yodels to make him bark


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, then if you don't want the screaming and yowling, stop doing that. 

Wait until he is alert barking in a deep voice, and say, in a calm, low, confident voice, "Speak." If you catch the behavior you want, it is your opportunity to teach it.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Ok  
I've never tried to teach this one before as none of my other dogs are inclined to bark 
Hex does bark when people come in the gate so I might have to try and set that up 

Thanks for your help!


----------

